# Come differenziare un "lei" di terza persona e uno seconda



## eduarodi

Ciao a tutti. Chiedo scusa per i miei sbagli. L'italiano non è la mia lingua e solo la sto imparando. Per praticarla guardo spesso delle serie di tv. A volte, guardo delle serie straniere doppiate in italiano.

In una serie doppiata dall'inglese c'era questa situazione. Un teste spiegava qualcosa ad un poliziotto. I due uomini si davano del lei. Dopo la spiegazione, il teste diceva che aveva raccontato ormai la situazione alla sua moglie. Allora il poliziotto ha detto: "E lei che ne pensa?" Siccome il teste aveva appena menzionato la sua moglie, io ho pensato che "lei" in "Lei che ne pensa" volesse dire "la moglie". Ma la risposta è stata "Io penso che..."

Ora questo è una traduzione dal inglese, dove non esiste l'ambiguità fra "you" e "she". Ma io mi sono chiesto come si evita questa confusione in italiano. Esiste un modo di differenziare i due usi di "lei" quando una persona intende un uso e l'altra persona capisce l'altro uso, e il contesto permette entrambe possibilità? Per esempio, se il poliziotto avesse veramente voluto conoscere l'opinione della moglie, cosa avrebbe detto per schiarire cosa intendeva? E se volesse conoscere l'opinione del teste, ma lui avesse capito che voleva quella della moglie?

Tante grazie.


----------



## AmoImparare

Eduardo, Ciao!
Riguardo la tua domanda, la risposta é che il contesto permette entrambe le possibilita;

per evitare e chiarire le ambiguità in un contesto del genere , si può:
- aggiungere appellativi,

esempio: "E lei agente(termine formale per poliziotto, agente di polizia), che ne pensa?"

"cosa ne pensa sua moglie?" oppure "cosa ne pensa lei, signora?"

- fare intendere esplicitamente di chi si sta parlando,
per esempio puntando il dito, o rivolgendo lo sguardo verso la persona con cui vuoi comunicare

Spero ti sia stato d'aiuto, ah, il tuo italiano é davvero ottimo comunque!
l'unica cosa che non ho ben capito é il tuo uso del  "teste" , intendevi forse "il testimone"?


----------



## eduarodi

Grazie! Sì. Certo che mi hai aiutato. Non avevo pensato ad usare delle parole come "lei, agente" o "lei, signora" per indicare il "lei" formale. E grazie per la tua opinione sul mio italiano. È una lingua che mi piace davvero.

Ma si può puntare il dito verso una persona? Nel mio paese questo sarebbe un gesto molto scortese. Ma lo so che queste convenzioni cambino da un luogo all'altro.


----------



## AmoImparare

in realtà sarebbe anche qui molto scortese, era un pò un esagerazione per farti capire meglio xd
puoi sempre rivolgere lo sguardo verso la persona come nell'altro esempio!


----------



## eduarodi

Grazie! Ho capito benissimo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Argomento già ampiamente discusso

Uso degli allocutivi Tu e Lei


----------



## eduarodi

AmoImparare said:


> l'unica cosa che non ho ben capito é il tuo uso del  "teste" , intendevi forse "il testimone"?



Sì, scusa. E grazie per la correzione.


----------



## Passante

Note storiche. In un recente passato si usava il voi che risultava più comprensibile in quanto riferito comunque alla seconda persona anche se plurale, di fatto essendo stato imposto dal fascismo fu abbandonato nel dopoguerra a favore del lei, che peró effettivamente puó essere ambiguo anche ad un italiano.


----------



## symposium

Più che altro mi sembra strano che un problema del genere se lo ponga uno che parla spagnolo... Anche in spagnolo la forma di cortesia è la terza persona singolare. Funziona allo stesso modo in italiano e in spagnolo.


----------



## eduarodi

Passante said:


> Note storiche. In un recente passato si usava il voi che risultava più comprensibile in quanto riferito comunque alla seconda persona anche se plurale, di fatto essendo stato imposto dal fascismo fu abbandonato nel dopoguerra a favore del lei, che peró effettivamente puó essere ambiguo anche ad un italiano.



Grazie. Sì. Questa storia del "voi" imposto (e del "lei" vietato) dal fascismo l'avevo sentita. Ed è interessantissimo come il popolo ha reagito contro l'imposizione.



symposium said:


> Più che altro mi sembra strano che un problema del genere se lo ponga uno che parla spagnolo... Anche in spagnolo la forma di cortesia è la terza persona singolare. Funziona allo stesso modo in italiano e in spagnolo.



Certo, ma con una grandissima differenza: in spagnolo ci sono dei pronomi diversi per risolvere queste ambiguità. La frase _"Lei, che ne pensa?"_ viene chiarita in spagnolo per le diverse traduzioni del pronome "lei": _"¿Qué piensa *usted* al respecto?" "¿Qué piensa *ella* al respecto?"_ In italiano, si usano non solo le stesse forme verbali, ma anche gli stessi pronomi. Quindi aggiungere il pronome non risolve il problema.


----------



## Passante

Nota di colore: un dipendente di una azienda molto bravo chiede di uscire prima da lavoro. Alla terza volta che usciva prima il direttore chiede ad un altro di seguirlo. Al rientro il direttore chiama la spia e chiede di raccontare. Spia: signore é andato a casa sua. Direttore: e poi? Spia: bé da quel che ho visto é andato con sua moglie? Direttore: che bravo ragazzo pensavo chissà cosa. Spia: direttore posso darle del tu? Direttore:sì ormai é tanto che ci conosciamo. Spia: ti ripeto meglio quel che ho visto. Il dipendente é andato a casa tua ed é andato con tua moglie.


----------



## eduarodi

Passante said:


> Nota di colore: un dipendente di una azienda molto bravo chiede di uscire prima da lavoro. Alla terza volta che usciva prima il direttore chiede ad un altro di seguirlo. Al rientro il direttore chiama la spia e chiede di raccontare. Spia: signore é andato a casa sua. Direttore: e poi? Spia: bé da quel che ho visto é andato con sua moglie? Direttore: che bravo ragazzo pensavo chissà cosa. Spia: direttore posso darle del tu? Direttore:sì ormai é tanto che ci conosciamo. Spia: ti ripeto meglio quel che ho visto. Il dipendente é andato a casa tua ed é andato con tua moglie.



 Quella battuta (o è uno scherzo?) l'ho sentita anche in spagnolo.


----------



## Passante

Barzelletta per far notare l'ambiguità del lei, se gli avesse dato del voi sarebbe stato comprensibile subito: Signor direttore il dipendente é andato a casa vostra ed é andato con vostra moglie.


----------



## symposium

Comunque, per chiarire, almeno fino a metà dell'Ottocento la prassi era quella di dare del Lei ai totali sconosciuti, passare al Voi quando la conoscenza si faceva un po' più intima, per poi magari finire col Tu. Non è che la scelta fosse tra il Voi e il Lei. Alla fine il Voi è caduto in disuso, tanto che oggigiorno è percepito come antiquato e viene usato per dare un tocco d'antan ai romanzi storici ecc.

Azzardo anche una possibile spiegazione per la scomparsa del Voi, legata forse allo stesso fenomeno che spinse, dall'inizio del '900, a chiamare "Signore/Signora" (così come, appunto, si fa ancor oggi) tutti gli sconosciuti indipendentemente dal loro status sociale. Voglio dire, fino alla seconda metà dell'800 nessun conte avrebbe dato del Lei a un contadino, o si sarebbe rivolto a lui chiamandolo Signore. A partire dal 900, sicuramente con grandi differenze da zona a zona, questa divenne la prassi: anche rivolgendosi a un'operaia si doveva dire (se si vuole, il politically correct dell'epoca lo pretendeva) "Mi scusi, Signora". Il voi così divenne obsoleto, antiquato, legato a usi dal sapore un po' reazionario. Forse il tentativo del Fascismo di riportarlo in auge era legato più al desiderio di rimarcare le differenze gerarchiche, di recuperare le vecchie distinzioni di classe, che di occuparsi di bello stile. Caduto il fascismo, terminò il tentativo di tenere artificialmente in vita il Voi.



> Post riuniti da un moderatore.
> P.S. esiste il tasto "Edit" se serve aggiungere qualcosa, non scriviamo post consecutivi.


----------



## Passante

Resta che nel periodo fascista era obbligatorio l'uso del voi e quest'obbligo fu tolto immediatamente dopo.


----------



## symposium

Non ho mai approfondito l'argomento in modo sistematico, ma, come ho scritto in un altro post, leggendo la rubrica della posta in una rivista di moda del 1935 (La donna La casa Il bambino) che ho sfogliato per caso, ho visto che la "Dottoressa" che rispondeva alle lettere delle lettrici si rivolgeva a loro usando il Lei, anzi l'Ella. Siccome siamo in piena epoca fascista, e non si tratta di una rivista di anarchici, immagino che la situazione fosse molto più sfumata, e che niente fosse "imposto" in modo assoluto. Al massimo, forse, si consigliava di usare il Voi, ma evidentemente l'uso comune era un altro.


----------



## eduarodi

Non credo che nessuna politica linguistica possa essere imposta con successo assoluto. Se si è tornato al "lei" dopo il fascismo è perché da qualche parte la gente ha continuato ad usarlo quando era vietato. E poi, la maggior parte del tempo parliamo senza riflettere molto su quello che diciamo, o come lo diciamo. Direi che molte persone hanno usato il "lei" o il "voi" senza nemmeno sapere a chi piaceva o no la loro scelta, particolarmente in quei tempi, senza televisione, senza internet, e con la radio e i giornali che forse non tutti potevano sentire e leggere.


----------

